# tru ball



## Doepopper (Jan 1, 2009)

I've had mine for two weeks now. It has 2 triggers one for hunting and one for target(spring). I've tried both and like both of them. It is a great release but it is a little pricey.


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

Just got mine yesterday, love it.


----------

